# Bodrum - the land of eternal blue



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by BodrumLover (flickr)


----------



## can_91 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Beautiful.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

can_91 said:


>


This picture is really amazing!!! Are you sure this is not a toy city?!!!


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## can_91 (Oct 17, 2007)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> This picture is really amazing!!! Are you sure this is not a toy city?!!!


I do not know. :tongue3: should be real :eat:


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by y.ürgün (flickr)


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

can_91 said:


> I do not know. :tongue3: should be real :eat:


looks fake, where did you find this pic?


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by bazylek100 (flickr)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

can_91 said:


>


Those 2 photos are really very nice


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by asilboduroglu (flickr)









by ilktomi (flickr)









by galpay (flickr)









by frehdyboy (flickr)​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful photos as well


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Beautiful photos as well


Thanks Christos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DU999 said:


> Thanks Christos


Welcome, sir :cheers1:


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by y.ürgün (flickr)


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

a vibrant resort town..
no offense meant but it looks like a Greek town to me.


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by y.ürgün (flickr)


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by BodrumLover (flickr)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The population of Bodrum, in winter times what population it has? In the summer that number probably rises because of the tourists...


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

^^
more than 30.000 during winter and your right it's much more during summer because bodrum is a tourism hotspot also for turkish people.


----------

